# Ear Ache w/Pink eye....what do I do?



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I went to the doctor this morning for the pink eye. When I was there they asked if I had an ear ache too (I guess it's common to have them at the same time). I didn't have any pain in the ear....but now I do...and the back of my head is hurting too. I've got the drops from the doctor for the eyes, but what do I do about this earache? Just take some pain medicine and wait it out, or is there something I'm supposed to do?

Thanks.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

When I've had pink eye or an ear ache it just healed with time.

Check this post: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...n#post13246184

Pat


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

They asked because non-typeable Hib (not Hib type B) causes both pink eye and an ear infection. Both my kids had it and recovered fine just like any other ear infection. One pediatrician told us we had to use antibiotics because it was bacterial and a tough one. The other pediatrician told us it was ok to use a wait and see approach like we would with any ear infection. Which did work here. Do watch for complications such as spreading to the mastoid space; you are dealing with a bacterial infection.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

You can use salty water to clean the crusties off the eye. For the ear you can use garlic infused olive oil.


----------

